# Kratom Effects



## LilithK (Dec 2, 2012)

I have been a long-time sufferer of social anxiety that has been compounded by being a high-anxiety control freak that has led to severe gastrointestinal issues. The most uncomfortable light I can be in is the spotlight because I can't control the situation from there.  Being a control freak makes treating this extremely difficult as I don't like the "out of control" feeling that comes with scrips and alcohol and I don't like the "spotlight" feeling of a therapist. I have done some serious research over the last month and I found a lot of positive information/case studies about Kratom but I see it portrayed as a drug and an incense although the case studies I've read don't treat it as either. Not being a fan of the "out of control" feeling, can anyone provide any feedback on how Kratom effects you?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

it has opioid alkaloids so it is actually like a real drug and can be addictive if you aren't careful. I recommend it, especially if you just want to relax and watch tv or something. I know people who take it everyday though, like before work.


----------



## Banco (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a lot of experience with this plant. But be warned it can and will get addicting for a lot of people out there. In my opinion its better than weed and helps the whole body feel calm. Its like a big shot of magnesium citrate with weed mixed in. Special. But again be careful, i had to stop because i was getting pressure headaches and feeling somewhat ill minded. When i stoped (and this was with daily use) had opiate withdrawals. (just like a real opiate withdrawal you get from harder opiate drugs) But again this is by far my fav occaisonal drug to use.

Also do not mix with weed. Unless you want to experience a bad buzz with freakish feelings in your head and mild hallucinations, i would stay clear from the 2. Never in the same day basically.

Good luck, and please if you do decide to use it, use only whole kratom leaf and never the extracts. As those can have bad effects long term.


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

Its definitely more of a controlled feeling, like you still think rationally, except your mood is elevated significantly and its pretty hard to get a negative thought on it. Simply put though, it can form an addiction either psychologically, physically or both. So unless you dont mind using it everyday, DONT use it every day. Low dose to just get that little boost in the morning works best with minimal discomfort if any when stopping. I recommend doing exercise sometime during the day also because it can make it so you wont feel discomfort when stopping your daily dose.

If you want to play it safer, Only use it before situations you know will be too hard to handle or if those situations can affect your life negatively if you get nervous. 

-Find a good reliable source, buy crushed leaf or leaf powder, extracts are too strong, more addicting and way expensive
-Be wary of dosing
-test it out some time when you got nothing to do for a couple hours so you know how it will affect you
-Start low, I'd say 5 grams. Straining the tea hits you harder and quicker, and swallowing the powder is slower onset and lasts longer and more sedating.
I personally like the strained tea more because its more of an energetic WHILE relaxed feeling and doesnt make me sluggish. Actually gives me lots of motivation.

Good Luck.


----------



## LilithK (Dec 2, 2012)

After getting the feedback on this and a few more forums, I decided to give it a try. First, I have to say that finding a legitimate vendor was a feat all on its own. I almost purchased from a local headshop but then read on numerous forums that's not the best route. Then I find that most of the forums that discuss Kratom are actually run by the vendors. Long story short, finally found a good one and ordered some Thai. I had a family birthday party to attend and tried it a few hours before (just in case I reacted poorly). I didn't really notice it at first. It wasn't until I was at the party socializing with everyone (and not having to run to the bathroom every 30 mins with an upset stomach) that I realized how good I felt. It was almost like that feeling you have after one drink, not really intoxicated, just more relaxed and sociable and it lasted until the party was over. Definitely one I will use again. (bonus: I usually have an upset stomach almost daily, for whatever reason, I had a good 48 hours of no stomach issues). Just wanted to update anyone who was wondering how if it worked. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## tadpole13 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm new to this, but I need advice. I've been an opiate addict for 14 years and for the last 4 years I have been on Suboxone. I have to get off the Suboxone because my doctor closed his practice down and I have no choice. I have ordered some kratom (I've heard good and bad things about it). However, I ordered some called Superior Red Dragon. Has anyone heard of this type? I'm hoping I ordered it from a reputable company. I just can't handle going through withdrawals... Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## brandonmag (Jan 21, 2013)

California, have you tried marijuana? I only ask because you're seeking alternative medicine.


----------

